# last night at the Pen pass between 8 an 12



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

this was on the 3rd


----------



## OutDoors118 (Oct 27, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A very nice gigging trip. Good catch.


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

*last night*



Night Wing said:


> A very nice gigging trip. Good catch.


 well it took like 8 trips before i got more than one


----------

